# MSDS form



## ابراهيم-82 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيمانا مني بالتعاون وبمعرفة الفضل لأهله ولأنني كنت قد استفدت الكثير الكثير من من هذا الموقع الشيق فاني كنت قد جمعت عدد من نماذج msds وه أنا اضعها بين أيديكم كي تنال أعجابكم وتستفيدوا منها وما لي رجاءا منكم سوى الدعاء بظهر الغيب
مشاهدة المرفق Acetic acid.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق boron.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Citric Acid.pdf


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (24 أبريل 2010)

*msds*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيمانا مني بالتعاون وبمعرفة الفضل لأهله ولأنني كنت قد استفدت الكثير الكثير من من هذا الموقع الشيق فاني كنت قد جمعت عدد من نماذج msds وه أنا اضعها بين أيديكم كي تنال أعجابكم وتستفيدوا منها وما لي رجاءا منكم سوى الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــور


----------



## عمروصلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ibrahim Abass (25 أبريل 2010)

Thank you

Web site to MSDS
http://www.sciencelab.com/msdsList.php


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المتميزة.


----------

